# Snowboarding in Colorado



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

Coloradoisrado said:


> So I am just curious about how other snowboarders view riding in Colorado?
> 
> Just curious if anyone has had any negative experiences or positive experiences.


Little vague. Ask a more specific question.....specific resort, riding style, specific issue, weather, etc.


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Coloradoisrado said:


> So I am just curious about how other snowboarders view riding in Colorado?
> 
> Just curious if anyone has had any negative experiences or positive experiences.


You might relate to this... I tried to start a no-name generic snow? board site, I couldn't really call it a brand, with no history in the industry, no photo of an actual person, no visible email address, PO box or street address, no visible presence on social media, and my "shop" showed really bad photos of generic boards, and had a generic marketing spiel, and people were really mean about my generic website and generic boards with non-generic prices.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I've heard that the snow is fluffy but not much of it and the terrain is meh...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Colorado is awful, go away and take your kook brand with you. I hear Tennessee is where it's at.


----------



## Kareemalig (Sep 10, 2018)

Coloradoisrado said:


> So I am just curious about how other snowboarders view riding in Colorado?
> 
> Just curious if anyone has had any negative experiences or positive experiences.


I ll say their riding are of a lengthy time span more snow time better geographics closer to the mainstream and society popular status more terrain to ride it's the same nyli


----------



## lajs1 (Jan 29, 2021)

Well if your from the east coast, it’s only going to go up from there.


----------

